# Starting a small 5.5 gallon plant tank to learn



## Nephrus (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi all

Just started a small 5.5 gallon tank purely for plants, using fluval substrate for plants and API leafzone for fert. I won't be dosing CO2 in this tank. Currently in the tank is some glosso, pennywort and a fissidens. I just have a regular 25 watt light bulb over it no special lighting. Will this be sufficient for a small beginner's tank?

Thanks for reading
Neph


----------

